# Sarms: Liquid vs capsule, which is better?



## Derek Wilson (Jun 29, 2020)

The effectiveness of liquids vs capsule SARMS is not really up for debate, as they both contain the exact same substances. The only difference is simply that one is in its ?normal? state of liquid, and the other is in a capsule.


Another problem with purchasing capsule SARMS is the fact that the product has been purchased, repackaged and re-sold to you, the consumer. These added steps of the manufacturing process leave the consumer vulnerable to receiving sub-par products, or even ones that are completely fake.


Liquid SARMS are sold for research purposes, so that fact alone should tell you that the liquid version is going to be the ?real deal? and the best quality that you can purchase. [Read More]


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 2, 2020)

The effectiveness of liquids vs capsule SARMS is not really up for debate, as they both contain the exact same substances. The only difference is simply that one is in its ?normal? state of liquid, and the other is in a capsule.


Another problem with purchasing capsule SARMS is the fact that the product has been purchased, repackaged and re-sold to you, the consumer. These added steps of the manufacturing process leave the consumer vulnerable to receiving sub-par products, or even ones that are completely fake.


Liquid SARMS are sold for research purposes, so that fact alone should tell you that the liquid version is going to be the ?real deal? and the best quality that you can purchase.


----------

